# Eclipse 3.3 Problem mit Subversive(SVN)



## y0dA (7. Mai 2008)

Hi!
Ich hab mir grade das neueste Eclipse installiert und das Plugin Subversiveinstalliert.

Wenn ich nun ein SVN Repo ansprechen möchte bekomme ich folgende Meldung:

```
SVN: '0x00400006: Validate Repository Location' operation finished with error: Selected SVN connector library is not available or cannot be loaded.
If you selected native JavaHL connector, please check if binaries are available or install and select pure Java Subversion connector from the plug-in connectors update site.
If connectors already installed then you can change the selected one at: Window->Preferences->Team->SVN->SVN Client.
Selected SVN connector library is not available or cannot be loaded.
If you selected native JavaHL connector, please check if binaries are available or install and select pure Java Subversion connector from the plug-in connectors update site.
If connectors already installed then you can change the selected one at: Window->Preferences->Team->SVN->SVN Client.
```

Liegt das an mir oder gibts das Repo nicht?

Kann mir hier mal jemand ein Bsp SVN Repo nennen, welches ich ausprobieren kann?

Folgendes habe ich versucht:

```
[url]http://svn.apache.org/repos/asf/myfaces/myfaces-build-tools/trunk/maven2-archetypes[/url]
```


**EDIT**
Anscheinend fehlt mir ein SVN Connector - kennt jemand eine Update Site wo Subversive gleich mit Connector zum downloaden ist etc.?


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mai 2008)

Der Connector den du ausgewählt hast, hast du nicht auf deinem System installiert. Wenn es der native Connector war, hat das nichts mit Eclipse zu tun.
Wähl doch einfach den reinen Java Connector aus.


----------



## y0dA (7. Mai 2008)

Hi!
Ich konnte bei SVN Connector nichts auswählen (leeres Dropdown), habe mir nun von http://www.eclipseplugincentral.com/displayarticle480.html das Plugin runtergeladen, welches einen Connector beinhaltet


----------

